# Which (time epic breaking) WR would make you most excited to see in a comp? Vote!



## Mr Cubism (May 16, 2011)

Which (time epic breaking) WR would make you most excited to see (or if you are skillfull enough, make yourself) in a comp? Vote!


----------



## Shortey (May 16, 2011)

Why are you making these threads..?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

MBLD.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 16, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Why are you making these threads..?


 
Because I can  and always nice to see what kind of record trigger people most, hehe!


----------



## izovire (May 16, 2011)

About 8 months ago I had a dream where I had gotten a 4.xx 3x3 single in comp. I looked at the time in shock while everyone bounced up in excitement. A few moments later I had a serious heart attack and fainted... I then woke up from the dream.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> About 8 months ago I had a dream where I had gotten a 4.xx 3x3 single in comp. I looked at the time in shock while everyone bounced up in excitement. A few moments later I had a serious heart attack and fainted... I then woke up from the dream.


 
If you go to a psychologist and tell about the dream you will break him down very fast ;-)


----------



## Cool Frog (May 16, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> If you go to a psychologist and tell about the dream you will break him down very fast ;-)


 
I don't understand why that would break down the psychologist...

I actually would love to see as sub .5 magic single / Sub .6 average.


----------



## Carrot (May 16, 2011)

sub 3 pyraminx average


----------



## uberCuber (May 16, 2011)

5x5 sub-1


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> MBLD.


 
Yes, MultiBLD 24/24, finally putting to rest Tim's old rules record. It would be great no matter who did it, but it would somehow be especially fitting if Tim would do it again.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 16, 2011)

3BLD. I would love a sub-30.


----------



## David0794 (May 16, 2011)

yeah, MBLD.


----------



## maggot (May 16, 2011)

Id like to see any of these, not faz. Faz reaction is becoming less and less exciting... its almost like you're prepared to see some kind of record when faz is around at a comp... and I think he anticipates them as well so the reaction is meh


----------



## Maniac (May 16, 2011)

3x3 sub-6. More non-cubers see the 3x3 single WR than any others.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2011)

24/24 multi for sure.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 16, 2011)

For me... 

-1- FMC strategy planning
-2- MBLD concentration
-3- 3x3 speed hard too because the large story number of tournaments


----------



## uberCuber (May 16, 2011)

ok I have to admit if I saw the FMC record broken I would be amazed for a long time


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2011)

Sub 2 2x2 average


----------



## sa11297 (May 16, 2011)

the only one wouldnt care about is feet 3x3 solving.


----------



## cubernya (May 16, 2011)

2x2 sub 2 has already happened lol...WR is .96 held by 3 people


----------



## collinbxyz (May 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> 2x2 sub 2 has already happened lol...WR is .96 held by 3 people


 
sub 2 average


----------



## cubeslayer (May 16, 2011)

On a std 3x3, A sub-5 average


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

A lot of people are voting for their favourite events, but sub 1 5x5 would be awesome imo.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 16, 2011)

Sub 3 7x7...


----------



## tozies24 (May 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Sub 3 7x7...



Definitely, that would be very ridiculous


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> A lot of people are voting for their favourite events, but sub 1 5x5 would be awesome imo.


 
When I gave my response earlier, I guess I thought of it a bit as a joke, because I raised the bar way beyond the options listed. The current record for multiBLD is 16/16; I suddenly started talking about 24/24, which is a ridiculous increase (but still something I expect to happen before too long).

Of all the events listed above, I think the one I would have noticed most (without this thread being around) would have been sub-1 5x5x5. It seems like that has been elusively close without actually happening for so long, and it's just long overdue. A pity it seems like there's only one person with any chance of getting it soon. (And he'll probably get it at his next competition, which is why Tim is actually picking favorites as much as the rest of us are! )


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

why do so many people like multi 24/24,won't you get bored?

I would love to see a 3x3 sub 6 and 3BLD sub 30


----------



## AustinReed (May 17, 2011)

I would't choose sub-30 3BLD because you can't really be loud.


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2011)

All of them would be fun, but nothing can match the drama of 3x3 single.


----------



## caseyd (May 17, 2011)

Kian I beg to differ, did you see Dan Cohen get a 38 on a cross table pop? I thought that was more exciting than the WR mm single just becaus eof how great it could have been, ( the pop cost him at least 10 seconds)


----------



## vcuber13 (May 17, 2011)

so he averages like 12 sec, had a pop that cost him 10 sec, and the solve time was 38 sec?

and this will work for your youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/Westoniancuber


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> so he averages like 12 sec, had a pop that cost him 10 sec, and the solve time was 38 sec?
> 
> and this will work for your youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/Westoniancuber


 
4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

Multi would have increasing drama. Each cube set down solved would make you think if he can continue getting them all right. Down 19/24, cmon only 5 left..4..THREE...TWO..ONE..ZOMG;1289070439G0JIOKVSJNDM


----------



## AustinReed (May 17, 2011)

*Insert Reese failing at multi bld joke here*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 17, 2011)

I think a 3BLD sub 30 solve would be AMAZING!!! just the thought of something like that blows my mind! also the sub 1 5x5 single would be great!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 17, 2011)

UGH, I guess the MBLD 24/24 would be cool if it was somebody like mike, (thats well known).

However I look at Simon's and Bodor's Megaminx WRs over and over analizing what they do to "perfect" my megaminx times. (It doesn't work, but it's fun.) So if I was to meet Simon and see him get sub-40 That would be awsome.

Other than that I just Question the human limit (>0.00).


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 17, 2011)

Sq-1 Single & Avg, sub-3x3 Single & Avg.


----------



## liljthedude (May 17, 2011)

Um, 3x3 feet! Like sub-30 average of 5. That'd be so crazy!


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2011)

I think FMC would be a cool one. Also MBLD like people are saying.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 18, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Definitely, that would be very ridiculous


 
Yup, closest i know of is Michal with a 3:04, he said ll cost him those 4 seconds


----------

